
If you’re not Getting out of the Building, you’re not doing Customer Development - jashmenn
http://vlaskovits.com/2010/08/if-youre-not-getting-out-of-the-building-youre-not-doing-customer-development-and-lean-startups/
======
usmansheikh
Getting out of the building is important. At the same time it should be a
thought out process. There are a couple of things that one needs to keep in
mind:

1\. Have multiple pitches ready for your idea/product. Using one pitch for
everyone you meet will end up in getting mixed feedback and a lot of
conflicting advice. If you are building something for entrepreneurs but
talking to individuals at a large Fortune 500 company chances are you are
going to get conflicting advice.

2\. Have your elevator pitch, hook and other supporting material ready when
you talk to someone. When you pitch someone an idea you have to keep in mind
that what seems clearly obvious to you is not so for others. Ease people into
what you are wanting to do and you will get better feedback.

-

What are some of the things you do before you get out of the building?

